# Cold Smoke for Cheese



## squirrel (May 20, 2010)

I'm really excited! I make cheeses (soft and semi-hard for now) and I have been trying to figure out a way to cold smoke it, especially the mozzeralla, yum. So I don't know if any of you have read the newsletter Jeff sent out but it had a couple of products listed. I just ordered the A-maze-n smoker and three different kinds of "dust". I can't wait to try this! I'm gonna update this as soon as I get it with pictures and document my first experiment. Is anyone familiar with this product or any other similar to it?


----------



## Dutch (May 20, 2010)

Several members have used it and have posted their results. Have you tried doing a forum search using _A-maze-n smoker_ as the search term?


----------



## squirrel (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Dutch! Will do, I didn't even think of that, it's a blonde thang!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 20, 2010)

Now there is another member that has had something like the amasing cold smoker thingy. it is made by forming a fine wire mesh strainer and forms a couple of circles and it works weel as far as I know. You might want to look for it witha search or something. That way you wouldn't have to watch and order it,


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2010)

Here ya go Cheryl, in case you didn't find this one:



The step by step prep & smoke (using the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER):
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=92619&page=2


The tasting party & the results:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=93375&page=2


Next time I will put more smoke on the cheese. Lighting both ends in the Summer would get it too hot in my MES, so I would light one end & keep it burning longer next time.



Bearcarver


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

I'm totally going to get one of those A-MAZE-N smokers, too!  Let us know how it works out for you, Squirrely-girl!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 21, 2010)

Here Squirelly Girl...( HeHe I like that!) Heres the link Mballi was talking about.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89182

I know its a little late and you ordered the amazin amoker, that is amazing by the way, you'll love it. I really like mine...More sturdy than the strainer thang.

Later 
SOB


----------



## wildflower (May 21, 2010)

I was going to get a A-maze-n smoker BUT I'm not paying $10 for shipping


----------



## beer-b-q (May 21, 2010)




----------



## squirrel (May 21, 2010)

Actually Wildflower, $10 is not a bad price for shipping, I shop online alot and that's more than fair in my opinion. You also have to take in to consideration packing materials as well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"Squirelly Girl!" LOL! I like that too!


----------



## ronp (May 21, 2010)




----------



## fire it up (May 21, 2010)

Meh, thought about ordering one but I do fine cold smoking with 4-5 briquettes and a chunk of wood holding perfect temps so can't say I blame ya wildflower.


----------



## meateater (May 21, 2010)

Here's another option. I got this little stainless pan at the restaurant supply and drilled a bunch of holes in the bottom for air flow. I just put a few coals in it and some wood chips.


----------



## scarbelly (May 22, 2010)

Here is another link to the A MAZE N SMOKER
I have used it twice and love it - the shipping is cheap compared to most sites I have seen 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=92639


----------

